# Avg tip %?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drove a full day today, I only do X and Lyft classic, in Portland.

13 Uber rides, one tip in app, zero cash tips 

12 Lyft rides, 6 tips in app, 1 cash tip

The Lyft numbers are a bit more than average, usually 1/3 of pax tip on Lyft. Uber was spot on, I usually get 5-10% of pax tip with Uber.

If both apps ping simultaneous, I will choose Lyft every time.

Note that my rides were almost 50/50 U/L, Lyft is extremely popular out here.

All my rides today were good, no jerks at all.

-------

What are your averages, and what part of the country are you from?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

I would say, for me,tips aren't based on a percentage like restaurants. I get like $2 for rides that cost $3 to $20. Over $20 rides I get a $4 or $5 tip. Cool thing is sometimes, when I drive a middle age couple to dinner for base fair , they give me a tip worth more than the base fare. Like a $5 tip! But it only happens when we all have good conversation. When I get the whispering couple in my back seats they don't tip more than $2.


----------

